# Confusion with marital status -India PCC



## vaneet6882 (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi All

I acknowledge that may be this is discussed in other treads but all theads are closed now , hence starting a new again

I am married and I have already lodged my Visa application 

Now I am confused over PCC situation

I need to apply PCC for both me and my wife , but I my wife or neither I doesnt have spouse name in passports as they were issued before our marriage

Recently I found on few threads that these days PSK ask to get spouse name atleast in wife's passport if applied PCC with status as married . So in this case you have to apply for re-issue of passport . Now my doubt is
'
1) If I opt for re-issue of passport of my wife , it will take longer time to get PCC and also changing passport details after visa lodgement may result in further delay in visa issuance

2) Is it ok if we both apply PCC as individual and status a single as PCC certificate as nothing to do with marital status . Please suggest if it not cause any future problems by opting this route ... Also would like to know if anyone has already done like this and got grant without issues


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

vaneet6882 said:


> '
> 1) If I opt for re-issue of passport of my wife , it will take longer time to get PCC and also changing passport details after visa lodgement may result in further delay in visa issuance


There will not be any delay. You can get the passport in one week and you may then update the application with new passport.



vaneet6882 said:


> 2) Is it ok if we both apply PCC as individual and status a single as PCC certificate as nothing to do with marital status . Please suggest if it not cause any future problems by opting this route ... Also would like to know if anyone has already done like this and got grant without issues


You may apply as married, However the person verifying your application will mark you as *single* because the Passport says so. In this case two things may happen

-- They may ask you to re-apply for passport, in which case, you may talk to APO and request them to issue PCC without new passport as you are in the midst of VISA application
-- They may send your application for Police verification. In which case, it should not be of any concern, except that it may take couple of extra days.

Hope that its the latter in your case


----------



## vaneet6882 (Apr 3, 2016)

fugitive_4u said:


> There will not be any delay. You can get the passport in one week and you may then update the application with new passport.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for reply . In case I choose to apply as *SINGLE* assuming PCC certificate does not mention about marital status . Will it cause any verification issues by DIBP ...


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

vaneet6882 said:


> Thanks for reply . In case I choose to apply as *SINGLE* assuming PCC certificate does not mention about marital status . Will it cause any verification issues by DIBP ...


I told you, even if you chose married, your application will be changed to SINGLE by processing guy

There is no issues with DIBP verification as long as you provide the marriage certificate


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

My wife had her PCC with "single" status but we did apply for it as "married". As told by fugitive_4u above, they will change it to SINGLE at the PSK.

My wife's PCC also said "d/o <her father>" instead of "w/o <me>". No problems during visa processing because of this.

Related discussion here: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-indian-police-clearance-certificate-184.html*


----------



## vaneet6882 (Apr 3, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> My wife had her PCC with "single" status but we did apply for it as "married". As told by fugitive_4u above, they will change it to SINGLE at the PSK.
> 
> My wife's PCC also said "d/o <her father>" instead of "w/o <me>". No problems during visa processing because of this.
> 
> Related discussion here: *http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-indian-police-clearance-certificate-184.html*


Thanks for the reply . Have you used your wife PCC stating D/O instead of W/O recently ?
I am also thinking to go ahead and apply as single .


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

vaneet6882 said:


> Thanks for the reply . Have you used your wife PCC stating D/O instead of W/O recently ?
> I am also thinking to go ahead and apply as single .


Yes, but not recently; it was back in Aug-2015. You should apply as "married" and let them change it to "single" and d/o at the PSK.


----------



## vaneet6882 (Apr 3, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> Yes, but not recently; it was back in Aug-2015. You should apply as "married" and let them change it to "single" and d/o at the PSK.


Hello Keeda 

Will it make any difference if I apply as Single in first place rather than married . Because my doubt is if PSK straight way asks me to apply for fresh passport with spouse name instead of changing it to single and d/o ,(as happened with few people) then in this case I will loose on time again .

CO has already contacted me on 3 April to upload PCC and has given 28 days for it . 

Please suggest as you are senior member of forum and have seen many cases .


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

I would still say that you avoid misrepresenting the situation in your application. In case if you think it will take longer then DIBP will grant you additional time if you request them and upload PCC applied-for receipt under the "Character Assessment, Evidence of Intention to Obtain" category.


----------

